# Alright, just tell me which chuck to buy.



## BearTricks (16 Jun 2015)

I've been contemplating which chuck to buy for weeks now, and I'm still no clearer as to which would be the best for me. I think that, in all honesty, any of the big name models like the patriot or the nova will do exactly what I want with no complaints, but I really want to get the most out of my money.

I'm looking to spend in the £100 range. I don't think I'll get anything good for less than that and I'm tired of waiting for something to crop up on ebay. I almost bought an axminster chuck a couple of weeks ago because it was on the shelf in front of me, but I couldn't bring myself to do it in case there's something better for the money.

I have a Record SC3 lathe and I want to turn bowls up to 12" in diameter. I've been using glue chucks so far and, although they work, it's hardly the most efficient method of turning. It can feel a bit dicey with bigger bowls too.

So I'm just looking for someone with some expertise to tell me what to sink my money in to. 

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (16 Jun 2015)

I like the Axminster chucks because there is a wide range of jaws and accessories and pretty much any of the jaw sets can be used on any of their chucks so if you change lathe and chuck, you can still use the jaws. For the size range you are working with, one of the SK100 chucks would fit the bill.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2015)

+1 for the SK100, it would seem to match your current setup and requirements and the above comment about the wide range of accessory jaws and compatibility across the Axy, range is not an insignificant attribute and the independent Versa Chuck with appropriate carriers accepts them so definitely would be my steer.


----------



## chipmunk (16 Jun 2015)

+1 for Axminster chucks and jaws and the SK100 in particular. I have 3 of their chucks and quite a few jaw sets.

My SK100 is one of the older nickel plated versions but I think that the newer stainless bodied ones are much more accurate. 

Jon


----------



## woodfarmer (16 Jun 2015)

When I bought my lathe (1628VS) I knew nothing and the nice man at Axminster suggested I buy a SK114. I have to say it has coped well with a lot of really heavy stuff including off balance chunks of oak which ended up as 16 inch diameter bowls. It is definitely sturdy being machined from a solid billet of Stainless.


----------



## Rhossydd (16 Jun 2015)

Although I've got a Versachuck, I wish I'd invested in the Axminster SK114. It just seems the best chuck on every level.


----------



## duncanh (16 Jun 2015)

When I bought my first lathe I got a Supernova Deluxe. It's a wonderful chuck with a high capacity which I think has been replaced by their Titan chuck. It doesn't appear to be sold anywhere in the UK, which is a real shame. Once I'd bought into their system I stuck with it.
Since my original chuck I've added a couple of Supernovas and a Sorby Patriot as they all take the same jaws. They all seem to be ok but it's all I've ever used so can't compare.

I seem to remember noticing that the Axminster jaws tend to be cheaper for similar spec. I've never used any chucks other than Teknatool and Sorby so can't comment on them.


----------



## Duncan A (16 Jun 2015)

I have two Sorby Patriots and a Record Power SC4 (replacement for the SuperNova I believe). My experience is that both are good chucks with jaws that are compatible with each other but there are a couple of points to consider:

The Patriot is a good chuck and I've been very happy with it, and Sorby say it is still made in the UK.
- It uses inserts for the spindle thread but when/if you upgrade to a lathe using an M33 x 3.5mm spindle thread, you either have to fit a rather clunky exsert, or you have to buy a new body, direct threaded for M33 x 3.5mm.
- If you use a direct-threaded chuck, there are no flats or pin holes for a spanner to release the chuck from the lathe. This could be a real pain if the chuck was on tight and you didn't want to remove the workpiece to put a bar thro the jaws. I made a C-spanner to fit the chuck key hole - but I shouldn't have had to do this.
- In the past, the exsert did not come with a locking grubscrew for reverse running, although the chuck itself does. Sorby may now have added this after I contacted them.
- The Patriot has a greater range of jaw movement than the RP SC4; only you can decide how important this is for you.
- The Patriot does not have an indexing plate, although I believe you may be able to but an accessory to do the job. Many lathes have indexing built-on so this may not be very important to you.
- Sorby give excellent customer support although their website can be very frustrating at times.

The RP SC4 also seems to be a good chuck, and nicely finished, but is made in the Far East.
- It looks very similar to the Charnwood Nexus chuck, which is compatible with the Patriot and Supernova, but if you go down this route, be warned, the Charnwood jaws are of VERY poor quality. The jaw fixing screws are different to the Patriot/Supernova so you must use Nexus screws on Nexus jaws.
- Unlike the Supernova, the SC4 jaws are operated by turning the key in the same direction as the Patriot: cw to close; ccw to open. Much less confusing!
- Release spanner is provided.
- Less jaw movement than the Patriot.
- The spindle thread insert system goes right up to M33 x 3.5mm so upgrading would just need a new insert.
- There is a locking grubscrew for reverse running.
- There is an indexing plate.
- Record Power are known for excellent customer support although I've never actually put that to the test for myself.

That may help you choose between the Sorby and the RP, but bear in mind that these chucks may be more comparable to the Axy Evolution SK114, than the SK100 when choosing whether to go down the Axy route. Good luck!

Duncan


----------



## duncanh (17 Jun 2015)

Duncan A":2yjbanka said:


> The Patriot is a good chuck and I've been very happy with it, and Sorby say it is still made in the UK.
> - It uses inserts for the spindle thread but when/if you upgrade to a lathe using an M33 x 3.5mm spindle thread, you either have to fit a rather clunky exsert, or you have to buy a new body, direct threaded for M33 x 3.5mm.
> - If you use a direct-threaded chuck, there are no flats or pin holes for a spanner to release the chuck from the lathe. This could be a real pain if the chuck was on tight and you didn't want to remove the workpiece to put a bar thro the jaws. I made a C-spanner to fit the chuck key hole - but I shouldn't have had to do this.
> - In the past, the exsert did not come with a locking grubscrew for reverse running, although the chuck itself does. Sorby may now have added this after I contacted them.
> Duncan



Yes, the insert/exert thing is a pain. My latest (and hopefully last!) lathe is M33 x 3.5 so I bought a Patriot threaded for that. I use exerts with my older chucks and the extra overhang often a work on large work, although the extra space to work at the headstock is sometimes appreciated.

Yes, the lack of flats for removing the chuck is it's screwed on tightly is a real pain. I have a rubber strap which helps but I sometimes resort to large G clamp screwed onto the chuck (no too tightly) - it works very well.

As well as not having a locking grubscrew in the exert there also isn't one in the directly threaded M33 x 3.5 chuck. I hardly ever run my lathe in reverse but it would be good to have the security if I ever wanted to.


----------



## chipmunk (17 Jun 2015)

You probably don't know this, but the biggest advantage of the Axminster chucking system over all but the Versachuck is that the chuck jaws can be left screwed to the mounting jaws and so you can quickly swap jaws over without fiddling with 8 Allen screws which almost always end up in the shavings beneath the lathe. The mounting jaws fit all of the Axminster chucks.







It may be more expensive if you buy a new set of mounting jaws for each set of jaws but it's worth it if you can. 
...Otherwise you can always "run the gauntlet" of the 8 Allen screws in the shavings as on all other chucks ;-)

HTH
Jon


----------



## Rhossydd (17 Jun 2015)

chipmunk":faoch8q1 said:


> ...Otherwise you can always "run the gauntlet" of the 8 Allen screws in the shavings as on all other chucks


The way to avoid the lost screw problem is a magnetic tray. Pop it under the chuck, it'll grab onto the bars, then as you change jaws and drop the screws (and jaws ?) into it deliberately. The magnet is so strong they don't get away.

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... gneticTray


----------



## Jamie Copeland (17 Jun 2015)

I recently bought a Sorby Patriot chuck after looking around at various chucks. It's a solid piece of kit. Made in Sheffield. Their customer service is excellent. I would highly recommend it. Poolewood do them at the best price I find.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jun 2015)

chipmunk":1phvnog3 said:


> . The mounting jaws fit all of the Axminster chucks.
> ...
> Jon


Yes a very useful feature, only minor caveat is that if you have some chucks that are 20 yrs. old in your mix you may have to tweak the odd thou. off here or there as manufacturing tolerances have varied/improved or in use wear and tear has raised the odd burr. Nothing a few minutes with 320 grit won't fix, just don't get all upset if a new carrier feels a little tight.

Only wish they had stayed with the ISO backplate system of the Precision Chuck for the new one, would have made it far more flexible in use and movement between lathes without the nausea of multiple body standards that are only adaptable across different spindle nose threads by negating one of its main initial promotional attributes.


----------



## chipmunk (17 Jun 2015)

CHJ":189ans7x said:


> chipmunk":189ans7x said:
> 
> 
> > . The mounting jaws fit all of the Axminster chucks.
> ...



It's a good point Chas, I have the T-shirt for that too. 

...but with the new stainless bodies, rather than the nickel plated ones, the machining tolerances are likely to be much better hopefully making this issue a thing of the past?

Jon


----------



## dp341 (17 Jun 2015)

Another vote for the axminster chucks, I have a few 100 and 114 now and several sets of jaws, is good that they all work on all my chucks.

If there are specific jaws from other manufacturers that you want to use then axminster sell mounting jaws for the other big brands. I have the sorby pen jaws on one of mine at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## duncanh (17 Jun 2015)

chipmunk":3n2zoa8w said:


> You probably don't know this, but the biggest advantage of the Axminster chucking system over all but the Versachuck is that the chuck jaws can be left screwed to the mounting jaws and so you can quickly swap jaws over without fiddling with 8 Allen screws which almost always end up in the shavings beneath the lathe. The mounting jaws fit all of the Axminster chucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having watched the jaws on our club lathe being changed several times I've got to say that I never really bought the speed advantage of buying these.

As for loosing screws - 
take the chuck off the lathe and put it on a flat surface,
put the new jaws on the same flat surface in the correct order,
remove one jaw from the chuck and immediately put the screws into the new jaw,
repeat for the next 3 jaws.

If you happen to be putting on jaws with only one screw hole (eg pin jaws) store any spare screws in the same box that contains your chuck jaws


----------



## Duncan A (17 Jun 2015)

Whilst talking about jaw changing...
A point I forgot to mention regarding the Patriot is that the jaws are not numbered; they can be fitted in any order.
The RP SC4 does have numbered jaws - not a problem, but it does require a tiny bit more care!
Duncan


----------



## BearTricks (18 Jun 2015)

Axminster it is.

Are the prices online any different to in store? They seem to differ on the website depending on what thread size you need. I'm sure when I was in there a few weeks ago they were more uniformly priced.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2015)

They do vary dependant on thread size and rear collar fitting, I guess the production quantities of each size have a bearing.

In the case of the SK 114 chuck some have to be machined from larger blanks to accommodate rear collar extensions to clear some lathe spindle mounts, and again production numbers of each form must play a part.


----------



## BearTricks (19 Jun 2015)

Okay, hopefully my final question.

Would the Type C jaws do for what I'm trying to turn? Axminster does a package with the SK100 chuck and those jaws included.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2015)

Type C jaws will allow basic dovetail spigot and socket mounting.

Perhaps the most versatile of any jaws for most turners..


----------



## Castanea (19 Jun 2015)

And when you do realise one of the screws has gone missing and a pile of shavings has already been slung in the chicken pen your only hope is a handful of neodymium magnets. I thought my chances where pretty slim but I ran the magnets through the straw a few times and bingo - there was a the screw stuck to them. 
As for finding a clear flat surface to change the jaws . . . maybe in someone else's shed but not in mine I'm afraid


----------

